
Aviation Enhanced Security Measures for All Commercial Flights to the U.S - runesoerensen
https://www.dhs.gov/news/2017/06/28/fact-sheet-aviation-enhanced-security-measures-all-commercial-flights-united-states
======
runesoerensen
More details and Q&A here: [https://www.dhs.gov/aviation-
security](https://www.dhs.gov/aviation-security). A couple of highlights:

\- _The current PEDs restriction implemented in March 2017 will be removed
should the 10 airports comply with the enhanced security measures outlined in
the TSA directive issued June 28, 2017 and when such procedures are verified
by TSA inspectors._

\- _Over the next few weeks and months, DHS /TSA will work with aviation
stakeholders to ensure these enhanced security measures are fully implemented.
Those stakeholders who fail to implement these requirements and the follow-on
measures within certain timeframes run the risk of additional security
restrictions._

